# Get a beach body in 8 months?



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

Question:I’m a 18 year old guy that weighs 88 kilograms and is 1.78 meterstall, and I’m really having a difficult time sticking with my workoutsand diet. I’m a teenager that hates to get tired and hates to feel pain when doingexercise. Instead, I like to eat chips, drink coke, play and chat on thecomputer, sleep, [...]

*Read More...*


----------

